# vergleich zweier xml-dateien - suche nach beispiel



## sandeman (1. August 2007)

ich möchte zwei xml dateien vergleichen & das delta in eine dritte xml datei schreiben. die zwei zu vergleichenden dateien haben folgende unterschiedliche struktur: 

datei 1 
- name1 attribut1="a" attribut2="b" 
        -xy 
            f1 
            f2 
            f3 
        /xy 
        -xy 
            f1 
            f2 
            f3 
        /xy 
-/name1 
-name2 attribut1="c" attribut2="d" 
        xy 
            f1.../f1 
            f2 
            f3 
        /xy 
        xy 
            f1.../f1 
            f2 
            f3 

        /xy 
-/name2 

datei2 
-info 
        unbedeutende tags 
        ... 
        name1 
            attribut1 a /attribut1 
            attribut2 b /attribut2 
        /name1 
        …. 
-/info 
xy 
    f1.../f1 
    f2 
    f3 
/xy 
xy 
    f1.../f1 
    f2 
    f3 

/xy 

die delta-xml wird gefüllt mit xy tags, wenn die attribute1 & 2 sich gleichen - hat jemand ein beispiel mit dem vergleich/auslesen von zwei dateien ? oder hat einer einen link/buch, daß er empfehlen kann ?


----------

